# My friends affair.



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

My friend has been having an affair on her husband for a few years. She recently came clean to him but he won't leave. 

Basically her husband has been an unemployed loser for the past 25 years. He now has health issues and is crying all the time.

My friend thinks she is doing him a favor by not forcing a divorce. She wants him to leave on his own but he won't. He just cries as she walks out the door to spend the night with the OM.

I think it is so twisted on both their parts. Does so done completely is denial who is helpless just let this go on?

Has anyone been in this situation that they just let the affair happen while they stayed and watched? 

:scratchhead:


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Why the fvck are you friends with a person who would do this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I use the term loosely. My husband was a serial cheater so I one: like to hear the cheaters silly rationalizations and two, I'm the one who got her to come clean and get both into IC but nothing seems to be opening any eyes.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You should suggest to him to put the posom up good old cheaterville. See how WW likes that.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I have and he doesn't want to make her mad. He thinks he can nice his way back and he looks so weak and it shows. No self respect, no ambition, no job, out of shape..... He just can't find any self respect.

I have walked away for now. They both make my head spin. They must have created the word TOXIC. 

I would just think by now (over a year) he would have grown a pair. Even a small pair.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Why the fvck are you friends with a person who would do this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:slap::slap::banghead:


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Rugs said:


> I use the term loosely. My husband was a serial cheater so I one: like to hear the cheaters silly rationalizations and two, I'm the one who got her to come clean and get both into IC but nothing seems to be opening any eyes.


Why can't someone try to help a friend in need? I got her to come clean and enter both in IC.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Just back off. Let them sort it out. You can't change her husband. If he's a milquetoast then that is what he is. Some men go their whole lives without their testicles dropping. It is what it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

I am in a similar situation as ur friend. I don't think people should pass judgement until they know entire situation. Most people wouldn't understand. I caught my husband ****ing my best friend and was devastated. They carried on for another 2 months. I am in serious med situation and am unable to have sex. People hav already made fun of me on this but they don't know just like u all don't know truly what's going on with ur friend


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

The guy has relegated himself to a tenant with room and board. There's no love loss on either side. He need a place to stay. What the old saying about change the things you can and accept the things you can't.


----------

